# Hognose morph calculator



## morphmagic (Sep 24, 2010)

Just wondered if there are any recommendations for a genetics calculator or site to figure out percentages and morphs etc ? 
for instance Albino Anaconda x Anaconda 100% het albino ?
New to hognose morphs so a bit unsure. 
cheers
Stuart


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

I just googled it and found this Western Hognose Genetics Calculator
I cannot comment on how good it is. 

I didn't use the calculator but I know that your pairing will result in: 
25% Albino Anaconda 
25% Anaconda het albino 
12.5% Albino Superconda
12.5% Superconda het albino 
12.5% Wild type het albino
12.5% Albino

Obviously these are just probability percentages and not guaranteed.


----------



## morphmagic (Sep 24, 2010)

Cheers for that, I will try a couple out but it's good to have a breeding outcome which is known otherwise I couldn't tell if it was accurate or not. I play with some basic pairings and see how it goes.


----------

